# Oscar Pistorius... Whats Your Verdict?



## Stroodlepuff

i think he is guilty and knew exactly what he was doing and you guys?

Anyway reason Im asking is because of this:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

Need to be locked up for a long long time. You dont just open up clips like that in a closed bathroom. I am sorry but he is a s*** f***

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## TylerD

All I know is that I'm not going near the toilet tonight.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tornalca

So it's Valentine's day, and apparently Oscar says he's ready to take another shot at love.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Gizmo

hahaah


----------



## annemarievdh

I don't know what happened in that house that night, I just know someone died, and there was only one other person in the house that need to take responsibility for what he did. For what ever reason he did it. You don't take someones life (witch you are suppose to protect) and then say sorry and live on.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Here is my view on this

When you hear a noise in the night and think that someone may be breaking into your house, what is the first thing most people do? They try look around to see where their family or loved ones are and try ensure their safety. That happens BEFORE you go around looking to shoot the criminal. 

So for Oscar to claim that he didnt know it was his girlfriend in the bathroom, when clearly, she wasnt in the bed next to him - doesnt sound to me like a very believable argument.

Now, I do respect that I dont know all the facts and only hear what the media tells. So the truth could be very different. But all I'm saying is that based on what I heard from the media, it doesn't sound to me that this was a genuine mistake

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## annemarievdh

Silver1 said:


> Here is my view on this
> 
> When you hear a noise in the night and think that someone may be breaking into your house, what is the first thing most people do? They try look around to see where their family or loved ones are and try ensure their safety. That happens BEFORE you go around looking to shoot the criminal.
> 
> So for Oscar to claim that he didnt know it was his girlfriend in the bathroom, when clearly, she wasnt in the bed next to him - doesnt sound to me like a very believable argument.
> 
> Now, I do respect that I dont know all the facts and only hear what the media tells. So the truth could be very different. But all I'm saying is that based on what I heard from the media, it doesn't sound to me that this was a genuine mistake



Exactly !!!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Exactly @Silver1 you hit the nail on the head right there, and with all the accusations against him of violence in the past it would not surprise me - although that being said I also only heard most of these accusations after this incident so that could just be people trying to hitch a ride on someone else's tragedy

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ShaneW

GUILTY!

Whether it was intentional(my guess) or not he still killed her and must be punished. 

The sad part is that lots of money buys good lawyers that can get you off just about anything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My wife is taking Valentine's day seriously this year - she has hidden my Glock 26 and removed all the bathroom doors already.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Yeah thats the scary part...will be very sad and disgusted if he gets off

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh

Rob Fisher said:


> My wife is taking Valentine's day seriously this year - she has hidden my Glock 26 and removed all the bathroom doors already.



Unfortunately Jaco wears his Glock on him permanently, sleeps with it on the bed-still. I'm gonna sleep with open eys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW

annemarievdh said:


> Unfortunately Jaco wears his Glock on him permanently, sleeps with it on the bed-still. I'm gonna sleep with open eys


Don't close the toilet door, just to be safe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh

ShaneW said:


> Don't close the toilet door, just to be safe



Lmgl, I will NOT close any doors in the house tonight


----------



## BhavZ

annemarievdh said:


> Lmgl, I will NOT close any doors in the house tonight


Leave all the lights on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

lets put this into perspective... Warren (Gizmo) is a very light sleeper, any noise that happens at night he generally hears, and with us being hijacked in the past and having guns to us he always goes to check what it is - but before he goes to check, he always wakes me up first.... that is what you do...not just start shooting

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TylerD




----------



## vaalboy

I recon guilty as charged - he shot at her in a jealous rage while he was legless!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## devdev

It is really sad, she was going places, and he had the whole world at his knees.

I think ultimately he will find that in court he doesn't have a leg to stand on

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh

BhavZ said:


> Leave all the lights on




Will do so...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

When I did my licences, during the exam the instructor drilled it into ou head sooo many times.
You only shoot when your life is in imminent danger.
Imminent danger mean. you see the purdruder facing you and he is either bigger than you and shows aggression or armed, and facing you.
If you shoot a real criminal in the back that was heading for the exit, you are in trouble. If you shoot a real criminal behind a door without knowing whether your life is in imminent danger, you in trouble.

Taking this into account, even if what he said is true (which i do not believe) he still shot his girlfriend. That is worse than the examples above. He still broke the law.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## devdev

In order to obtain a guilty verdict the prosecution are going to need to prove 'beyond-all-reasonable-doubt' that he murdered her, or whatever the actual charge is.

'beyond-all-reasonable-doubt' means that they were able to show that it was not only probable that he did it, but that based on the evidence they were able to eliminate any other 'reasonable'* possibilities which could explain what happened. So the prosecution need evidence to show that he knew, or could reasonably be expected to have known, that it was her behind the door, and that he intended to cause her arm by the way he acted.

* 'reasonable' is an open ended standard, that will be determined based on the specific circumstances of each matter

Now if I were arguing the defense I would not aim to prove Oscar's innocence, but rather aim to create so much uncertainty about the case against Oscar, that the Magistrate begins to doubt the evidence presented by the prosecution, and therefore cannot find 'beyond all reasonable doubt' that he committed the crime. Even though the evidence shows that it was possible (and most likely probable) that he did do it with the intention of murdering her, it must meet this standard of 'beyond all reasonable doubt'. The real doubt will probably come from the claim that he was confused and afraid, and acted in 'self defence'. 

With the hired gun legal guys that Pretorius has access to, and the funds he has to keep them on his side, I am pretty sure this will be their exact strategy. Similar to the OJ Simpson trial. The evidence was there to indicate it was most likely him, but so much doubt was created, that the jury were confused and could not reach a definite answer. This would be the easiest way to discredit the case against Oscar, and will probably be the reason why he walks (or hops or whatever) away from this.

For those who are interested, 702 posted a copy of his affidavit that was presented to the court at the time of his arrest last year:

http://www.pod702.co.za/Eyewitnessnews/docs/130219oscar_papers.pdf

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Good comments there devdev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda

I think that it was not premeditated, but rather that they were having an argument, he lost his temper she ran in to the bathroom to hide he tried to get the door open with his bat, and when that didn't work he went for his gun, most likely to try and shoot the door open, and instead he hit Reeva, he should go to jail for a long long long time.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Andre

As @devdev said the state has to prove his intention to murder beyond reasonable doubt. Very difficult with no eye witnesses and with tainted circumstantial evidence. Manslaughter (which requires negligence beyond reasonable doubt) is a far more likely outcome in my respectful opinion, your Honour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Melinda

Matthee said:


> As @devdev said the state has to prove his intention to murder beyond reasonable doubt. Very difficult with no eye witnesses and with tainted circumstantial evidence. Manslaughter (which requires negligence beyond reasonable doubt) is a far more likely outcome in my respectful opinion, your Honour.



Yep if they go for Premeditated Murder they will loose in my opinion, but going after manslaughter they may have a chance to put him away. Plus I think Botha really hurt the case for the prosecution, there will have to be some damage control there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

Pappa wag vir hom!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom

Money and fame...will keep it all nice and easy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## devdev

Seems he is facing a murder charge, possession of ammunition without the correct licence, and 2 charges of discharging a fire arm in public, which both occurred before the incident with Reeva.

They may have decided to charge him with murder, and then will rely on the magistrate to obtain a 'competent verdict' in other words the magistrate cannot find enough evidence for him to be guilty of murder, but there is enough evidence to prove manslaughter or something less serious than murder.

The SAPS have already botched large parts of the investigation, and I read last year that Reeva's bladder was empty at her biopsy, which would indicate that she had been to the loo at, or just prior to the time of death - supporting his claim that he did not know it was her in the loo, and that she had gone to the toilet. They will likely argue that no one goes to take a wee in the middle of a lovers tiff...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> They will likely argue that no one goes to take a wee in the middle of a lovers tiff...



I do

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Hahahaha, I agree Stroodle!

When nature calls...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...671489/Oscar-Pistorius-murder-trial-live.html


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Live streaming of the trial :


----------



## johan

For me personally its just a very SAD story for everybody involved.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

It is a sad story however I still feel he is guilty


----------



## Gizmo

Put that **** in jail.


----------



## Poppie

i FEEL SO SORRY FOR ALL OF THEM - Oscars parents divorced when he was 6yrs old
His mother died when he was 15 yrs old - He went through life without legs - It is all so sad


----------



## SVS1000

We have another interpreter scandal brewing...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA

I have my opinion, but will see what the case holds.
One thing I can tell you, there is a HUGE difference is the sound that a gun makes vs the hitting of a door.
Roux is relentless.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff




----------



## devdev

For those of you watching today's proceedings, Roux is a skilled cross-examiner. He is tearing into the first witness. I think being cross-examined by him would ruin anyone's day


----------



## SVS1000

I have been cross examined, and I can say that it is not a pleasant experience. you have to keep your cool and not let the defense twist your story or you mind. I have a lot of respect for Michelle Burger. She endured that for one and a half days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

devdev said:


> For those of you watching today's proceedings, Roux is a skilled cross-examiner. He is tearing into the first witness. I think being cross-examined by him would ruin anyone's day



Yip noticed that yesterday when he started on Michelle Burger (I think) already I would hate to be a witness in this trial.


----------



## vaalboy

I watched some of it yesterday and really enjoyed trying to work out what angle the defense attorney was taking when he starts questioning a specific section of her testimony. MB is seemed very well prepared as I'm sure I would have just agreed to some of the things he said to just get it over and done with.

Being an ex cop from the previous regime, I have spent many, many a hour in the witness stand and didn't enjoy that aspect of the job at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007

I do not even watch the whole saga. I personally think it is a tragedy on both sides. A promising athlete that could have done wonders for Paraplegics and S.A, career is over and maybe even his life.

A gorgeous lady, a daughter and another ambassador for S.A is dead because of gun violence in our land. 

And now, the media is making vast sums of cash on a tragedy and we, like the blind sheep we are, feed on that like vampires. We are human and have an interest, something just does not sit right in my heart about this whole thing. 

Guilty or not, it is not for anyone to decide, either way, he will be judged by God and in many ways I think he is already suffering the consequences of his actions and we are all still suffering because of the criminals and violence in our land. 

Having previously worked with abuse victims and those affected by violence in the Western Cape and surrounds, I understand the 'FEAR' that some live in on a day to day basis, men, woman, boys and girls. I personally am so sick and tired of the horrid dark things in this world, I do not even watch this show trial. 

With that being said, if this televised trial brings a new voice to victims of lesser social status, then I would be glad. I do not see why Oscar gets such attention and the little children abused in the informal settlements of S.A do not. Maybe, if they started a court television of each case, then, not only would the perpetrators of crime be held accountable but the judicial system would also receive the closer scrutiny by the wider community. So both the prosecutors and the defense would actually do their jobs properly and sick people would not land up back in society to do more harm. You would be amazed by how many known rapists, murderers, drug traffickers get off their sentences because of lack of proper practice and for the lack of the case being non-high-profile.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm with @Chop007... I don't switch to that channel, nor do I read anything about it in the news... the only reason I'm replying here is because I can't stand having an unread marker on my favourite Vape forums! 

I try not to read any bad news... and anything with the words Zuma or Malema in it because I start to lose my marbles... not that I have that many to start!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Here is my list of the *Top 10 most Interesting facts about the Oscar Pistorius trial*:

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Melinda

I promise you Barry Roux is scraping the bottom of the Barrel now with his so called "expert" witnesses


----------



## ET



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------

